# Kitten Sleeping Under Covers



## katyn82 (Nov 4, 2011)

On Monday this week my 7 week old kitten decided he wanted to sleep under the duvet in my bed with me. Everytime i pulled him out and put him on top of the duvet he would find a way to snuggle back in. After a while i got fed up of failing to move him and as he seemed happy he slept there all night long. 

During this time i was very aware he was there and kept checking to make sure he was still breathing as i was concerned he might suffocate. He has continued to do this for the rest of the week so I'm sure there is no danger but is there any safety issues i should be concerned about other than squashing him? Is this recommended as he seems happy enough?? I've had cats before but none of them did this. 
Any thoughts would be kindly appreciated.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

My 15 week old kitten does this and I'm not too concerned, he snuggles down close to me and I think it makes him feel secure and cats love to be cosy and warm. Where your kitten is very young and probably missing his mummy and litter mates he wants to feel that closeness and security from you  I wouldn't worry too much. 

My old cat Timmy used to sleep under the duvet during the winter months, I would come home from work to find a mound in the middle of the bed where he was sleeping


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> My 15 week old kitten does this and I'm not too concerned, he snuggles down close to me and I think it makes him feel secure and cats love to be cosy and warm. Where your kitten is very young and probably missing his mummy and litter mates he wants to feel that closeness and security from you  I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> My old cat Timmy used to sleep under the duvet during the winter months, I would come home from work to find a mound in the middle of the bed where he was sleeping


same we have a 17 week kitten and he does this also the older boy 2 now used to and still does this where he likes to get underneath at the end of the bed. I walk in and usually see a 'lump' from where he has gone under and he seems quite content like this, in a world of his own 

They seem to have the instinct to come out when it gets a little warm, wouldn't worry or try to stop him from doing this unless he's causing a major problem, just part of the bonding.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the mad house 

Our Simba has to sleep under the quilt or we pay dearly  he's done it all his life & is nearly 18  he does make a nice back warmer :thumbup:

Our last MC used to do it to but only if he had been out in the rain :incazzato:  :lol:


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

one of mine does it to  crawls in when we are fast asleep normally at the bottom, she purrs that loud under there she sounds like a tractor!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

our 17.6 year old has done this all her life. 
One of the nicest little pleasures having a warm furry friend sleeping contently up against your back in bed Poor Hubby always seems to get the feet


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

My boys do this all the time, especially as it gets colder. One likes to sleep between my knees and will push my legs apart so he has enough space and the weight of the sheets and duvet aren't on him  The other prefers the crook of an arm, and both paw at my pyjama top until they can put their freezing little paws on my nice warm skin


----------



## katyn82 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments, glad to hear that it is actually normal! :thumbup:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Is that the right age? Seven weeks? If so that really is very young to be away from his Mum, mine will be twice that when they leave me. Or did you breed him/foster him? My 7 week old kittens all sleep cuddled up together with their Mum, they stay sleeping together usually until 12 weeks then I do sometimes find them sleeping apart. Your little kitten seems to be trying to find a Mum/littermate replacement in you. I cannot comment on the safeness of sharing your bed with a 7 week old kitten though, they are very tiny. Would a hot water bottle or heat pad help him to feel secure do you think?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww i'd love my cats do this !!! JEALOUS


----------



## katyn82 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes 7 weeks is the correct age, i realise this is very young for a kitten to leave his mother and littermates and i did not plan to take him so early but there was concern with regards to his safety and well-being. In my heart i thought the best thing would be to bring him home but got a professional opinion from 2 different vets who both gave pretty much the same advice - if there was any concern with his safety he would ultimately be better off with me, especially as he was already starting to eat kitten food and was not drinking much of his mothers milk. 

The first night we brought him home he didn't seem to miss his mother or his littermates infact he has settled in really well and loves playing with all his new toys and exploring his new home. He is eating well and drinking plenty of water so I do not regret taking him from a young age as i know in my heart it was the best thing for him.


----------



## katyn82 (Nov 4, 2011)

I know that some people may not agree with this but i hope you can understand.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Every circumstance is different as is every kitten, I completly understand your reasons and you were aware of what you were taking on which not everyone is. In effect you have fostered him and are now providing all the care that his Mum would have given and his breeder should have given. Your kitten has clearly bonded very closely with you and is expecting you to provide the warmth and comfort that he needs when he sleeps.

I think you've got two options, accept that he is going to sleep with you and probably will until it is too warm for him in the summer - unless he's a Siamese where nothing is ever too warm! Or else shut him in another room with a heat pad and lovely cosy bed set up - but he will probably cry for you and that can be difficult to ignore.

It is generally right to look at the bigger picture and walk away if a kitten is so poorly looked after that their are concerns for their health or safety, or the breeder will just carry on doing it. But it is not an easy to do, i'm not sure that I could either. Please try and minimise the stress on his imune system though, keep him away from other cats and ensure visitors use antibac before touching him. You sound to have a good relationship with your vet, so do take their advise about worming and vaccinations etc. 

Best of luck and I'm sure that it's better that he cuddles up to you than is cowering under the bed. 

Katy


----------



## katyn82 (Nov 4, 2011)

The last 2 nights he has actually slept on top of the duvet next to me not underneath so i will continue to monitor his behaviour. 2 days after we brought him home we took him for a health check at the vets so he has already been given his first worming treatment and his first vaccinations will be done at 9 weeks. We have no other cats around so that will not be a problem. He seems very happy with us so thats a bonus. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rowan has just started going under the duvet - the girls sleep on top, if they actaullay sleep on the bed.

He snuggles next to my tummy,- with his claws out kneading  before he goes to sleep.

He got under this morning after OH left for work (at stupid o'clock) so I went back to sleep. Woke up about an hour later (still stupid o'clock) and Rowan was still under the covers but had his head out :lol:

So in conclusion, I think they can make sure they are OK and can breath, they just want a bit of snuggle time


----------



## katyn82 (Nov 4, 2011)

Aw bless! Gotta say though i love it when he snuggles in and gets close!


----------

